# Fantasy Golf League.



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Holy Cats, they're starting the golf season early at Yahoo!

If you are interested in joining my golf league, log on to:
http://golf.fantasysports.yahoo.com/golf

The League ID is: 13173
The Password is: tee

FORE!


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

I wasn't going to play this year, but what the hell. I must do better than last year.

If you play, please coach your team. last year there were a few teams that did nothing all year.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nick, are you going to enter a team into your own league? I was thinking maybe your just that good and you wanted to give the rest of us a head start, that or you forgot.


----------

